# USB NKOR Keyboards - what would be needed to support them



## mathiasp (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a Quickfire TK mechanical keyboard, which works great with 6KRO. I would love to use the NKRO the keyboard provides, to try Plover, but it doesn't work in NKRO mode. I looked around, trying to find some explanation how USB NKRO is implemented here, but for now found nothing. Can anyone point me to some information about this, or has anyone already tried to get such a keyboard to work on FreeBSD and has some info to share?

When switching to NKRO, the keyboard adds additional devices (keyboards). But when I try the keyboard I do not get consistent responses, I get lots of M and E and Â§ on different keys, the actual key -> symbol mapping doesn't even seem stable for some of the keys...

Thanks, Mathias

P.S.: 
This is how the QuickFire TK is recognized at boot:

```
Jul 12 08:27:31 mp kernel: ugen1.4: <CM Storm> at usbus1
Jul 12 08:27:31 mp kernel: ukbd0: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL 6keys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09,
addr 4> on usbus1
Jul 12 08:27:31 mp kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jul 12 08:27:31 mp kernel: uhid0: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL 6keys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09,addr 4> on usbus1
```

This happens when I switch to NKRO: 

```
Jul 12 14:45:13 mp kernel: ugen1.4: <CM Storm> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:45:13 mp kernel: ukbd0: at uhub7, port 2, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:45:13 mp kernel: uhid0: at uhub7, port 2, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:45:14 mp kernel: ugen1.4: <CM Storm> at usbus1
Jul 12 14:45:14 mp kernel: ukbd0: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL Nkeys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 4> on usbus1
Jul 12 14:45:14 mp kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jul 12 14:45:14 mp kernel: ukbd1: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL Nkeys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 4> on usbus1
Jul 12 14:45:14 mp kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
```

NKRO off:

```
Jul 12 14:46:00 mp kernel: ugen1.4: <CM Storm> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:46:00 mp kernel: ukbd0: at uhub7, port 2, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:46:01 mp kernel: ukbd1: at uhub7, port 2, addr 4 (disconnected)
Jul 12 14:46:02 mp kernel: ugen1.4: <CM Storm> at usbus1
Jul 12 14:46:02 mp kernel: ukbd0: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL 6keys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 4> on usbus1
Jul 12 14:46:02 mp kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jul 12 14:46:02 mp kernel: uhid0: <CM Storm Quickfire TKL 6keys, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.09, addr 4> on usbus1
```


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 18, 2013)

Greetings,

It might be possible for those that are not familiar with your brand/type of device(s) to solve your problem if you provide links that better describe and provide "specs" for those device(s).

Best wishes.

--cheis


----------

